# Aztec Progress USS Reliant



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

*Progress on USS Reliant*

I am not sure if this looks quite right, but I have never done the USS Reliant's Aztec pattern. The camera makes it look more blue. Tell me what ya think.




























Here's a pic where you can see the aztec of the reliant








This is the studio model


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

I'm not sure if it looks "right". But I personally like it! In two colors you've managed to simulate the multi-tonal randomness effect of different colors ala EXCELSIORs scheme. The head on shot looks good. What was your method?


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

I first sprayed (airbrush) a base coat, (mix of Light Ghost Gray and flat white). Then, I made some templates in photoshop with help from Omni, he showed me the correct "Aztec". I also took a look at the studio model on the visual effects portion of the Wrath Of Khan Directors edition DVD (aztec). Anyway, I then bought some Magic Cover, used to line the insides of drawers and cut out the templates. I first printed the templates on regular printer paper, and taped them to this Magic Cover. 2 hours and a half later, I was done cutting them out. I then mixed Light Ghost Grey with Flat white until I got a color that was nearly the same, just a tad darker. I did several coats over the "Aztec" portion, to give it a raised effect. I haven't sprayed it with clear (semi gloss) yet. I still have a lot of work left, including the bottom portions of the hull. Do you think I should spray the whole think with clear. If so, gloss or semi gloss?


Here are some pictures of the Procedure:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Excellent work there! have you done the same for the bottom yet?

lemme see!


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Lou, not yet, I will be doing that today sometime, but I will post when I am done.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Very nice. Well done! 

Have you noticed any residue left over after you remove the frisket paper?


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Actually I didn't use Frisket Paper, I used Magic Cover, lining for shelfs and drawers. There was no residue left over, I wish it was more adhesive actually. This stuff really works, it's easy to cut out and isn't that sticky, the only problem I encountered was the airbrush sometimes blew the stuff up and paint went in areas I didn't want it to go, but I touched it up and will touch it up some more. Anyway, if there is an alternative to Frisket this stuff is it. Thanks all.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Lower hull is almost complete, I will post pictures when its finished.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

looks great, nice work.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A real fine job! Good tip on another choice for the templets.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

1-6-07

Here is the lower hull, It came out a tad to dark, but it's not to bad. I am going to have to touch it up a little.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

well done!!! 

dave


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

Your Reliant looks great. I like the slightly darker look -- that seems the way the model in the movie was lit in most shots.

I heard this story and I don't know if it is true, but someone "in-the-know" told me that Reliant was originally painted white like the Enterprise and that someone fairly high up worried that the two ships would be confused and demanded a new paint job. The Reliant was then painted a light blue with the darker blue accents. Ironically, in most of the shots in the movie, due to lighting and other factors, the ship does not look particularly blue. 

A partial verification of the change in color is seen in the various pictures of the model. In particular, there is a picture in the extra features part of TWOK in which the model is very clearly white. Yet, pictures I've seen in the book The Art of Star Trek, the model is very much blue -- more than just a duck egg blue, more like a sky blue. The model retained this paint job for its various incarnations on TNG.

Speaking of which, the Enterprise D in Next Gen was originally painted light blue and green -- but later looked like it was toned down to a light grey. Again, a lot of this effect is due to lighting, film stocks, etc. How a model looks and how it appears on film are two different things.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

1-7-07

Todays progress








(appears darker blue/gray then it really is)
--I have yet to do the aztec up there yet--

I didn't get a lot of time to work on it today since I was working all day, but I ended up mixing some blues grays and believe it or not a red to get the color I was looking for. I was trying to base that blue/gray the way it looked on the movie.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Nosirrag said:


> Your Reliant looks great. I like the slightly darker look -- that seems the way the model in the movie was lit in most shots.
> 
> I heard this story and I don't know if it is true, but someone "in-the-know" told me that Reliant was originally painted white like the Enterprise and that someone fairly high up worried that the two ships would be confused and demanded a new paint job. The Reliant was then painted a light blue with the darker blue accents. Ironically, in most of the shots in the movie, due to lighting and other factors, the ship does not look particularly blue.
> 
> ...


Yes you are right with them thinking the ship would get confused with the enterprise. I believe I also heard that they re did the paint job--they also said they used different lighting (such as the red lighting on the bridge you see in one shot). The shot of the reliant at the top of my first post in this topic is a shot where the aztec is clearly visible and you can tell the paint job is different then the enterprise as well.

You are also right when you say a model looks compleatly different if you compare it to normal lighting to the movie version--its got something to do with the bluescreening they did, omnimodel might know a little more since he researched it. I am not familar with the process of bluescreening on film. I am familar with the blue and green screening of today (the easier way  ). My only logical explanation of why the ship appeared more gray is because they shot with blue screen, once they filtered out the blue--however they do it some blue on the model could have been pulled off because they filtered all blue on the backdrop but maybe some other shades of blue went with that. The ship was painted a blueish color but one can not see this do to the way they pulled the blue--turned out more gray (just my guess). Or its got more to do with the negative and the chemicals they used. Anyway I could go on and on. Thanks for your knowledge. I also have the special features, maybe I will watch that again and find out more. Anyway I still dont understand why they would think people would get confused, big difference in appearence. I think people would pick it up. 

Tomorrow I think I will get the base coat air brushed on the other parts and do some brush work and maybe even get the lighting system up and running, will see. I will have pictures if anyone is intrested in seeing. Thanks again for the kind replies. Anybody know what the aztec pattern is below the photon cannon. Posted an update a post up ^...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Lloyd. I will inform you as I progress with it.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

She's looking beautiful! Keep up the great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks prowler,

1-8-07

Progress as of today:



























Looks darker than it really is. Anyway, I made my own Aztec pattern for the top sections, I think it looks alright. I painted red around the dark sections, because the decals for those sections look horrible. I think I will finish the Aztec around the bridge up (should have done that first..oh well.) and then drill the holes for the windows. Need to touch up the red around the dark areas.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Got it under control! Really nice aztec work. 

Photos never do a model justice.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah it helps to see it in person. Thanks for all the replies guys. Does anyone have any suggestions before I move on to the lighting or the rest of the painting and aztecing. Just want to see maybe what some others have done. It will also help the people that are or will be working on this kit. Thanks again, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Here are both pieces, not done yet though, the bottom still needs a lot of work.










I added the Bridge just to see how it will look. I think the dome is a little lighter in the movie, what do you guys think?


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Another update: nacelle engine paint, assembly, and aztec

1-11-07































































(finial aztec- needs a little help but almost there)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really great looking job!


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks again Lloyd. If I can get your opinion about this; which would you use for a clear coat, gloss or flat. I know its probably easier for me to decide, just wanted another opinion.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I would go with gloss, first. After you put the decals on, if not sure, in an out of the way part, use flat to see how it looks. That is the way I would do it.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Looking awesome. Great Job.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Wow, this is looking quite fantastic. You should be proud.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Lloyd, Tony and Pixel Magic and everyone for the replies. I will get some flat clear and spray it on a extra piece see how it looks, thanks Lloyd. I might have to go into town and pickup some more paint, running out. So today I think I will just get the lighting template made and start working on the lighting. Tony, by the way keep up the great job on your PL refit-looks amazing! The paint job you have done with that is just jaw dropping. Im thinking about doing a 36inch polar lights ncc-1701-a over the summer, well see how that goes. I have just never seen one that clean and with that paint job! Just wanted to give you props.


----------



## Doggy (Jan 29, 2000)

Very nice dude, but for God's sake do some assembly before you do any more painting. The Reliant is a nice kit, but it doesn't go together all that well. You've got a whole lot of puttying and sanding ahead of you. You don't want to be doing that near a nice, paint job like yours.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

I hear ya. Anyway for more updates go here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1797113#post1797113


----------

